

Kosmos - A 3D universe in your web browser - StylifyYourBlog
http://judnich.github.io/Kosmos/

======
abesto
Does this remind anyone else of Noctis
(<http://anynowhere.com/bb/layout/html/frameset.html>)? Man, I want a modern
version of that so much.

